# GeForce FX 5200 64MB vs ATI Radeon 9800 Pro G5 Edition 256MB



## Zimbop (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of upgrading the stock GeForce FX 5200 64MB that came with my  G5 Dual 2Ghz PPC, there's a good deal with a supplier for an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro G5 Edition 256MB, is that going in the right direction? Obviously there's more RAM on it, but I don't really know how it will rate, maybe the 5200 is newer or uses more advanced tech.

Any info much appreciated!


----------



## AdamF (Aug 30, 2006)

Getting the Radeon 9800 would be a wise move if it is at a good price because it is a far superior card.  The fx 5200 was released as a budget low end card (in 2003 i believe) whilst the 9800 pro although no longer high - end still has a good deal of power behind it.  The extra vram will also give you a good speed boost in 3D intensive apps and games.  Having owned a large number of graphics cards over the years I would generally go for ATI over their NVIDIA counterparts.  Hope this helps.


----------

